# I need some help/opinions



## chad.fear (May 10, 2010)

Hey guys well I have a 06 and it is pretty much completly stock right now except for a K&N CAI. I want to get some headers and a new exaust I was wondering what people think are the best combinations I want Long Tube headers but dont know which ones to go with. And are they really that much better and short ones? I really want te car to sound aggressive and want people to know your coming and it would be nice to get a performance boost to what do you guys think I should go with? Thanks.


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

putting you two togather is like putting peanut butter with jelly

http://www.gtoforum.com/f14/fs-brand-new-kooks-headers-off-road-pipes-volant-intake-26237/


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Depends on your budget. Kooks, stainless works,american racing are all about the same. Pace setter is cheaper but they are not stainless steel and do not offer catted mids. SLP is actually a midlength header about 6 inches short of a true longtube and is estimated 6 hp less but they do come already coated. As for a catback that is personal preference. Super loud is SLP LM1 paired with longtubes...And prices range from 400 to over 1000. Best bet to get what you really want is to youtube different combo you think you may want and go from there.


----------



## 06brazenorangegoat (May 10, 2010)

Well this is all to your own opinion but I have kooks long tube headers catless mid section and slp loud mouth 1 exhaust and to me I haven't heard another gto that sounds better than mine. but again that is my opinion and everybody is different. When you get around 4k rpm it really comes to life and sings a pretty tune.


----------



## chad.fear (May 10, 2010)

*Thanks guys*

well ive been looking and I definitly want to go with kooks lt headers but i cant decide on either an slp loudmouth 1 exaust or to go with the kooks afterburner and the off road mids what do you guys think would sound better.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I have PaceSetter coated long tubes, catless mids, and stock catbact with the resonator removed and Flowmaster Super 40 mufflers. It sounds great to me. No matter what LT's you go with, get them coated to keep the underhood temps down.


----------

